# New Australian Regulations



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting story, it makes me wonder what else will be included in the bill.

Sky News: Plain cigarette packets by 2012 -govt


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO. I posted it at the same time.:fish:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

